# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Parte diario CHS

## Miguel Angel RB

Hola a todos!!

Os pongo un enlace a mi página donde aparece el parte diario de la CHS, los cálculos hechos por mí :Wink: 

http://www.meteohellin.es/partediariochs.html

Saludos

----------

